# ElaineG, 4000 formidable posts!



## heidita

To a formidable adversary and a great bamboo eater, my best wishes and hoping for another 4000, even though I am determined to catch up with you!

¡Enhorabuena! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## GenJen54

*To our very own*
 *SUPERPANDITA.*​ 
*Your wisdom, humour and rapier-edged wit make these forums all the more special.  *
*Cheers and congrats *
*4,000 Panda-rific posts.*​


----------



## combustion

Quasi in tempo Elaine!!!!!!! COmplimentissimi!!!!!!!
Un bacione dalla tua piccola Comby!


----------



## Elisa68

Ma non riposi mai? 
Congratulations!


----------



## badgrammar

I've laughed, I've cried, what can I say? Congratulations Elaine, keep up the good work...

P.S. I cannot help but imagine you as the woman who played Elaine in Seinfeld (Julia ???).  Something about the biting humor/intelligence/quirkiness thing....  Enough flattery for one night!


----------



## Agnès E.

I offered you the perfume for your previous postiversary.
Let's open up to the rest of the range!
You deserve it; non only are you a great bamboo eater moderator, but you are also a wonderful, hilarious and kind-hearted person. 
To whom I make a deep bow.

Joyeux postiversaire, Pandelaine !


----------



## Alfry

Wow... our Panda strikes again 

Dopo tutte le maiuscole che ti sei mangiata nel forum I-E adesso sarai sazia 

Un mazzo di bamboooooooooo per te 

Grande ELAINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations and thanks Elaine.

Put your feet up and have fun in here!




LRV


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you for all your great contributions to this forum. Your mere presence in any thread is enough to make people mind their capitalization and punctuation.
Congratulations!
Dan F


----------



## Saoul

WOW! 
Che dire Elaine... words are very unnecessary... they can only do harm (e detto in un Language Forum... non è male, vero?)

Drive carefully, dear, even if you seem to be having fun...


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Elaine! Penso che ti farebbe piacere festeggiare qui

PS Alfry, veramente il Panda divora le minuscole, non le maiuscole


----------



## Alfry

moodywop said:
			
		

> PS Alfry, veramente il Panda divora le minuscole, non le maiuscole



Vero, ma ormai ho l'ossessione delle maiuscole


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations!  
Give the Lady an extra ration of bamboo!

un quabbraccio!

 cucciu​


----------



## Kelly B

You've come a long way since mod-ergarten! Congratulations on a job very well done.


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Congratulations!

¡Felicidades!
Mubarak!​ 
You're an excellent moderator! ​ 


**Bien*​


----------



## ElaineG

You are all too nice -- the bamboo, Taormina (sniff), and being compared to the more famous Elaine, those things help make a long and difficult week a little brighter.

It is all of you who make this forum the wonderful place it is.  I always feel that on our posteversaries, we should follow the Italian tradition where the birthday girl treats her friends instead of the American tradition where it's the other way around.

After all, I never could have made 4,000 posts unless you guys all sparked 4,000 little neuron flashes with your wit, humor, intelligence and intellectual integrity.  Thank you all for being here day in and day out!


----------



## Idioteque

congratulazioni pandina!  ottimo lavoro! sì, taormina è meravigliosa, ma son sicura che preferiresti di gran lunga essere qui 

e, per la tua gioia, ho accuratamente evitato le maiuscole!   non è stato facile... 

*happy postiversary!!!*


----------



## elroy

_Didactic, informative gems - indeed, treasures - are literally all lucid posts _
_honorably achieved by Elaine to impart sagacity and to instruct our neophytes. _​ 
_*Congratulations*!_ ​


----------



## shamblesuk

Your views on all things Americano are always welcomed any time of day.

Congratulations and here's looking forward to the half-10k!

Lee


----------



## lauranazario

Dear Pandalaine,
Things have improved so much around here since you have decided to make WR your permanent lair! 

So as a token of appreciation and in order to maximize your eating experience, I offer this simple gift to beautify your table...  

Gourmand hugs,
Laura


----------



## TrentinaNE

To a Panda-mod who keeps us on our toes but also makes us laugh: 

*4,000 hearty bamboo shoots!!*​ 
Congratulazioni!
Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

Dear Elaine, Hope you were as successful reaching 42 miles as you have been reaching 4000 posts. Major accomplishments - Congrats on both!!  - - L


----------



## maxiogee

ElaineG,
Mind your back, it makes a lovely target to aim at. 
Congratulations.
The evil one


----------



## Jana337

Pandolína, che piacere averti come collega! Mi piacerebbe poter essere tanto assidua come te ed infatti spero di esserlo poco prima. Però almeno sono sicura che il forum italiano viene gestito in modo eccellente. 

Jana


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡¿¡¿¡¿Dónde estaba yo metido?!?!?!?!*
*ElaineG, so mani thanks *
*Te he visto después de un largo día de trabajo **here**   *​


----------



## timpeac

To our very own urban panda - many congratulations for your postiversary and I look forward to chewing the bamboo with you over many more


----------



## DesertCat

Congrats on your latest milestone.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations ElaineG!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

My dear Pandarator,

Here's a little something to hang on your wall.  

After a vigorous day of virtual explanations, corrections, and elucidations, I hope it will relax and refresh you (but please do _not _eat it).

Congratulations, felicitations, and admirations,
Chaska


----------



## Willi

As usual, I'm incredibly late  

Ecco qualcosa per farmi perdonare

Congratulations Elaine!


----------



## DDT

Signora del panda, che dire? Brava, grazie etc etc

È un piacere e un onore averTi come collega  

DDT


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie mille.

With all the bamboo and bamboo accessories, the panda is growing quite fat indeed!  (I'm afraid Pandas do not understand that some things like pictures of bamboo or bamboo mats should not be eaten but merely appreciated).

In any case, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your kind words and thoughts.


----------



## fenixpollo

We are happy that you did not eat shoots and leave.....

Thanks for sticking around. 

*Happy Postiversary, Elaine!*


----------



## badgrammar

Yee-haw, del rey!  Go fenix, go fenix, go fenix....!!!


----------

